# Stolen Ice House Devils Lake



## ndarbuckle (Dec 24, 2007)

STOLEN
I have been a avid reader of this site but have never posted, and I know this is the most active message board so I am posting this here, I need your help. Sometime between Noon on Friday and Noon Saturday of this week my ice house was stolen from the north end of six mile bay on Devils Lake. It is a Ice Pro house with red aluminum siding and a crome diamond plate front. The diamond plate goes about half way up the front.
There is solar panel on the front right side near the roof line. The picture below is the closest I could find but you get the idea. So if you see this thing show up somewhere it shouldnt please email me. There will be 500 dollar reward for information leading to the arrest of the scum that stole this. Thanks guys.








[/img]


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

hope ya find it, thats a pretty crappy deal


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

Man that sucks azz........ your bro called me last night after all the paperwork was done.

You might want to start a thread up on the ice fishing forum as well.

Kyle


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

TTT


----------



## uglyman (Dec 25, 2007)

I remember the good ole days of leaving house unlocked at night, keys in the car ignition & not a care in the world.

Worst we had was kids toilet paper the house. THis type of BS is becomming all too common everywhere & Im damn sick of it.

Time to bring back the noose....Justice

Cut off the nads of Perverts & Sex offenders, & cut off hands or hang theives. No appeals with cameras or other overwhelmng evidence for someone to wait 3yrs on parole.

America is broke and is in badly need of a fix. 
Traitors in DC, Republican & Democrat alike are all whores. 
2 cheeks of the same ***, working for the same 1 party we have in this nation. Im a Ron Paul fan but I fear this repair needed is too much for even him. 
Boston Tea Party Time.

These criminals in DC work FOR US but are too worried about staying in office & then going to a lobbyist job making $1 million a year selling more bribes & pimping away. 
Sorry to rant, I hope you get back your ice house


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

You guys hear any thing on your house yet? I talked to one of the BIA guys, who was fishing that area on Sat. He said he didn't remember seeing a red house. He also said he would keep an eye open for it in the DL area. Hope some thing turns up!

Laite


----------



## ndarbuckle (Dec 24, 2007)

No news yet, we got everthing settled with the insurance company already. The reward still stands even though the insurance company will own the house if it is found. I would just like to see someone go to jail, so the reward still stands.


----------

